# Convertion noise on Vision 647



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

Having had our vision 647 for 4 months now , when driving on country roads tend to get alot of noise from around the dash area , running the front tyes at 50 psi .this is our first A class so is it normal as there seems very little metal holding things together .


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Bendog


If you are talking about noise, it's probably wind noise, you'll probably find it's from the wing mirrors... after all they are the same size as a MAN lorry!

Not sure about tyre pressure, I usually run around 70psi.


Wilse


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*convertion noise on vision 647*

Thanks for the reply , but the sort of noise when you go through a pothole .


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't know what kind of 'noise' you are talking about but the first thing you will notice if things are loose would be independent movement between the original dash, the bottom of the windscreen and/or the infill between the windscreen and the original dash. 
If all is solid between those three components all should be OK structurally, but if not something is coming apart and you should go straight to your dealer.
See this post


----------



## Vaynol (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,
similar problem with my Vision, a lot of rattling noise under the dash and a very loud wind noise from the passenger side. I thought it was one of the mirrors as previously suggested, but there is no noise from the Driver side mirror and no significant difference in external trim. 

Going to Italy next week so would like to get on top of it as it will be a bit frustrating on long journeys.

The only thing I can see under the bonnet is the open air intake for the heater matrix, but I can’t see this being the source?
Would appreciate any suggestions!
Regards
Sean


----------



## Vaynol (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello again,

Just back from the tour of Europe. Very pleased with the performance of the Vision. Good fuel consumption (30+ mpg) 

Sorted the wind noise out at last. Quite simple one really. The weep holes for letting condensation out from the bottom of the side window start to whistle like crazy after 40mph, as they obviously go out through the frame to let the water out. A tea towel covering them whilst travelling cured it totally.  

The rattling dash is still a problem. It looks like the dash extension is springing up and down!
The whole thing looks like it is bonded down so hard to adjust. Any one managed to cure this?  

Regards
Sean


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Not sure about the noise, but I would agree with Wilse that your tyre pressures are to low

Alan H


----------



## hughgo (Sep 4, 2009)

*Dash noise on vison 647*

Hi, 
I too had a lot of noise from the dash area, it is mainly the plastic dash hitting the windsceen. I noticed a lot of plastic dust along the bottom edge of the sreen on the driver's side where the dash was tight against the screen.

The cure was to remove the dash [not an easy job] and trim off aprox 15mm along the front edge with a jig saw [mask up the dash] I also fitted a self adhesive sponge to all surfaces that might touch, and also fitted self adhesive sound deadening pannels to the underside of the dash.

You might also find the 'A' pillar covers need some sponge where they touch the dash!

This is all due to bad workmanship in the fist place and shows a lack of quality control by Adria,

Having said that, the van is now a delight to drive & returns 30mpg!

NB: I should have taken it back to my dealer, but have my doubts about them sorting it.


----------

